# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  الحب في زمن الكوليرا

## أحمد طه

*الحب في زمن الكوليرا
الحب في زمن الكوليرا
المؤلف :جابرييل جارسيا مركيز
غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز روائي مبدع، ذاع صيته بعد نشره لرائعته “مائة عام من العزلة والتي نبهت العالم إليه ككاتب متميز (ترجمت إلى 32 لغة بينها العربية)، لا بل فجرت اهتماماً استثنائياً بأدب أميركا اللاتينية ككل، وعلى أثر ذلك، حاز في العام 1982 على جائزة نوبل للأدب، ذلك لرواياته وقصصه حيث يتدفق الواقعي والغرائبي في غنى” معقد لعالم شعري يعكس حياة ونزاعات محيط بأكمله، كما جاء من شهادة الأكاديمية السويدية، ولذا يكون الفائز بجائزة رقم 79، وأول كولومبي ينالها، ورابع أميركي لاتيني بعد ميسترال واستورباس، ونيرودا، فغابرييل غارسيا ماركيز، يستمد من المخيلة الكثير ليشحن به كتاباته، وبذلك يحقق تآلفاً منسجماً لعالم يطفو فوق المواقع، إنما جذوره متأصلة فيه ويغتني بنُسُغه، إنه يعتمد الخيال أو المخيلة وسيلة كبرى في الحياة والكتابة وهو يقول في أكثر من مناسبة: “الخيال في تهيئة الواقع ليصبح فناً” ويقول أيضاً “الغرائبي يأخذني ولا يبقي من الواقع إلا أرض القصة”.
وفي روايته الحب في زمن الكوليرا يبقى غارسيا ماركيز مأخوذاً بكل تلابيبه بفكرة الحب ويبقى خياله محلقاً في سماءاته، فالفكرة الثابتة في ثناياها أنها رواية حب وفي هذا يقول ماركيز “أن هذا الحب في كل زمان وفي كل مكان، ولكنه يشتد كثافة، كلما اقترب من الموت”. في هذا المناخ تبقى معالجة هذه الفكرة مدعاة للتأمل في ظل الخيال

الكتاب مقسم لثلاثة أجزاء
رابط الجزء الأول
رابط الجزء الثاني
رابط الجزء الثالث

*

----------

